# Advice on a new workstation



## marlbly (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm looking into getting a new workstation for my photo processing. My current setup just isn't up to the task (Dual core 1.8Ghz laptop 4GB RAM).

Saw a HP xw93'' (2 x 2.6ghz dual core CPUs, 16gb ram, Nvidia Quadro FX-45'' 512MB, 2x Hp 146GB 15K NHP SCSI Hard Drives) second hand for AUD$995.

I generally work on 36'dpi A4 & A3 size prints. Sometimes larger stuff for canvas etc. A little HDR and panoramic stuff not a great deal though.

I would rather not spend $2K plus on a new system if possible. Could build a system myself if it's worth it price wise.

I'm guessing the HP workstation is probably up to the task. The main thing slowing me down at the moment is the lack of RAM, this disk swapping just slows everything down to a crawl. It's getting really frustrating.

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like the HP system be should more than up to the task. I think you will see more speed boost from the higher RAM than from the processor speed.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 1, 2009)

Fast drives, large memory, 64 bit OS, that's the ticket.


----------



## marlbly (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, I think I'll go for the HP or something similar. Going to do some more hunting around see what there is.

Drive in the lappy I'm using right now is a 72''. But the two 15k scsi drives in the HP would definitely make a difference. If they RAID even better.

RAM seems to get chewed up so quickly these days and then it's just like wading through molasses. The whole click wait 3' seconds, click, wait 3' seconds thing is really screwing with my workflow and patience.


----------

